
I'm a cuddly atheist. I don't need to tell my mum her faith is stupid. - ColinWright
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/jim-alkhalili-im-a-cuddly-atheist-i-dont-need-to-tell-my-mum-her-faith-is-stupid-8430524.html
======
ToastyMallows
> "I have no evidence to prove there is no God. The burden of proof is on
> them, yes, but I don't force it upon them to prove it."

Good quote. I feel like some don't understand this about atheism. I'd say the
majority (there's always outliers...) of atheists aren't "out to get"
religious people or rub it in their face. Just waiting for some solid proof!

